# *******SOCK KAL Thread - 08/24/11*******



## xultar (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey guys! Welcome to tonight's KAL thread.

I will be busy this evening....LONG STORY.....and I won't be able to attend. 

So have fun and I will see you in the weekend KAL thread. I will put it up on Friday.

We have 80 or so participants in this KAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will get this list of the participants to you this weekend.

Have fun tonight!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Any one else here yet?


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Yup..... but we're all ov er the place. Hopefully, everyone will arrive here.
Peg


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

heck here.... you'll see a lot of others..
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-25869-10.html#414090


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Hi
I am about 4" up the socks. I have a question-What size needle are most of you using? I am using a 6 with knitting worsted. Is everyone using worsted or are some using sock yarn? I was just curious, mostly what size most are using that are using worsted.
My book just came today. What page is everyone on? I plan to use it for future socks. Right now I am using the pattern and tutorial at www.cometosilver.com/socks/2mlsocks_start.htm. 
thanks
Judy


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm multitasking here. Reading the book for instructions, watching the weathernetwork for the tornado watch in my area and the track of hurricane Irene, keeping up with this topic on the forum and knitting a new technique. So much to do ....


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Using fingering here, knit picks, with size 2 32". Just started tonight, so still on the toes. Using a Knit Pick plain pattern. Very simple.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I am here too but have to say I didn't get much out of Monday night. I think I need a class in a LYS. I am staying with it, but really feel out of my depths. Tell me it will get clearer.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Hi
> I am about 4" up the socks. I have a question-What size needle are most of you using? I am using a 6 with knitting worsted. Is everyone using worsted or are some using sock yarn? I was just curious, mostly what size most are using that are using worsted.
> My book just came today. What page is everyone on? I plan to use it for future socks. Right now I am using the pattern and tutorial at www.cometosilver.com/socks/2mlsocks_start.htm.
> thanks
> Judy


I+m using #US 5 and worsted yarn. I don't have any children to make these little socks for, so I'm going to stuff them for Christmas decorations
My extra long cables haven't arrived yet so I'm finding the cable a little fiddly


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I had just purchased the 40" # 2 needles and had the sock yarn so that is what I am using. I don't have a stitch yet. May have to drop out.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm just starting the increases for the gussets


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I had just purchased the 40" # 2 needles and had the sock yarn so that is what I am using. I don't have a stitch yet. May have to drop out.


Have you checked the tutorials from the first of the Aug 22 thread


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

It's Wed and I'm checking in. Started yesterday trying to do 2aat on magic loop but got hopelessly twisted (as I have done in the past) and asked "why am I being so hard on myself? Use 2 needles.". So started over late in today, did Judy's cast-on several times  but finally got comfortable with it. Started knitting and apparently went the wrong direction and got all turned around. I think there were two problems, well maybe 2 1/2. First, I was tired from a busy day and second, the cat insisted on sitting on my lap while I was trying to cast on, knit, remember M1R and M1L, and read the pattern; and the 1/2 was when the dog came in and started teasing the cat, who was still on my lap. Frogged it all and will start over tomorrow when I am fresh. Dog is going to daycare. So I hope to have a more positive report when we meet again. By the way, I have a very wide foot, toes and all, so I am casting on 30 stitches for each sock. Using the Women's Basic Sock Pattern from "Knitting more circles around socks" by Antje Huntington(? - not currently near book), with worsted weight wool.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I had problems with the cast on from the book, which I think is a modified Judy's caston. Until I stopped thinking about aqnd just let my fingers work, then I was able to do the cast on easily.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello everyone, I'm just sitting down after cleaning up from dinner. I will begin working on my socks when I'm done checking in here. I left off last night at the increases for the gusset. I hope to finish that part tonight and move on. The heal will be next, which I must admit, I'm a bit nervous about. I'm hoping my fears are fruitless. I am using worsted weight yarn, left over that was in my stash, two different colors and a 40" # 3 needle.


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

I am using #3-3.25s because I am a little bit of a tight knitter and Patons sock yarn. Folks these socks are going to be very colorful! Using a pattern from Ravelry and the tutorials and my "Socks a la Carte 2:Toes up" book.

Judys Magic cast on was described in pretty good detail in this book and I got it in 3 tries(I think) but my socks have a pattern in them and I'm a slow knitter too so I only have about 2 inches done. 

Does anyone know how to get a pic on here because I would love to see everyones work?


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Barbara The heal will be next said:


> You might want to take a look at Cat Bordhi's video on " sweet tomato heel". It looks easier to me because there is no picking up of stitches (which I usually have trouble with). I haven't done it yet, but will try when I get that far. Which at the rate I'm going will be a while.
> 
> Someone asked what size needles we're using. I'm using size 4 with a light worsted weight yarn. Kind of made it more difficult or myself by purchasing a dark multi-color yarn, in fact almost the same colors as my harmony needles. Didn't even think of that at the time. Oh well


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

I'm using a size 6 needle and worsted weight yarn knitting the sample size. I started last night on a size nine 40inch addi turbo needle. Completed the toes but today my Knit Picks arrived so I started over on the size 6. (I need the practice with the Judy's Magic Cast On.) I did abandon the back loop increase on the toes this time because it left a hole. Besides, that was a lot of new things to learn. I'm currently at the #18 in a circle in the book. I can't give the page number because I'm using an ebook and I don't think it corresponds to the actual book. But just in case it does, I'm on page 26.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

If you click Reply on any of the posts in this topic, at the bottom of your reply are Browse buttons. To attach a file, click the Browse button and select the file from your computer.

You can also add a description of each file in the respective text field.

You can attach up to 3 files at once. If you need to attach more, then submit the post and use the "Add New Attachment" link.

If you want to display a picture in your post, then please make sure to use GIF, JPG, BMP or PNG files.


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

I am just watching and listening....I decided there was too much going on here to make a good start...so I will wait for the next. Best wishes to everyone, and enjoy! I look forward to seeing your pride and joy...lol.


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I had just purchased the 40" # 2 needles and had the sock yarn so that is what I am using. I don't have a stitch yet. May have to drop out.


It will definately get easier once your past the toes. I don't know about the heels but by the time we get there a few will probably be almost done so I think we can get lots of help.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm at the # 23. Just started the increases for the gusset. I gave up on the backwards loop increase too. It was nice and smooth increases but I knit continental and had to keep dropping the yarn to make the increase. I'm using my usual M1 between the stitches because I can do that quickly


----------



## cdstack (Aug 20, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I had just purchased the 40" # 2 needles and had the sock yarn so that is what I am using. I don't have a stitch yet. May have to drop out.


Don't give up, keep on keeping on. I have lost count of how many times i have started over. Just when I nailed Judy's cast on and thought i was home free till the heel (actually the gusset scares me more) I wound up doing rows of perl. Somewhere I missed that you had to stop thinking top and bottom and go to front and back and always knit the front needle. I no sooner thought i had that down and realized the knit side was supposed to be facing me!! Taking a deep breath and some chocolate I started over AGAIN and finally i am past the toe and on my rounds. I may have to rip again, but by golly I am determined. BTW I am using the book, size 5 Harmony, 40" cable and some cheap acrylic as i am only doing the test sock. So don't give up, hang in there!


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm using size 2 (2.5mm) 40" needle and fingering weight yarn. But I'll be switching to a 60" as soon as the needle arrives. I'm tired of not having enough cable on each end of my socks, so that's why I'm switching to a longer cable.
I'm using a pattern I've used several times for two circular needles, and so far, I have only about 7/8" of my toes knitted. This is very slow going for me. I think it's because I'm spending so much time wrestling with the cable.

Penny


----------



## djtomist (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi folks, 
I'm using #2s and sock yarn. I am about to start the gusset. I'm not sure if I'll do sweet tomatoe or the way it is in the book. I'm going to look at the video again.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I'm going to give this a try. Have never knit a pair of socks (only did one tube sock, need to do its mate.) Hate the dpns. This magic loop is new to me, too. So far I have the cast-on stitches and one round with marker in place. Very anxious about it all....but with your help, hopefully will make it happen. Will read some of your entries before going further tonight.

Using book, size 6 40" and two colors of acrylic worsted. Wish me luck...
Sue


----------



## breezy54 (Jun 7, 2011)

hi, finally back work sure cuts in on good times. lol

I am using size 4 harmony 24inch single circ.
with nova sock yarn.

still on the toes, going slow. lol


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Hi
> I am about 4" up the socks. I have a question-What size needle are most of you using? I am using a 6 with knitting worsted. Is everyone using worsted or are some using sock yarn? I was just curious, mostly what size most are using that are using worsted.
> My book just came today. What page is everyone on? I plan to use it for future socks. Right now I am using the pattern and tutorial at www.cometosilver.com/socks/2mlsocks_start.htm.
> thanks
> Judy


I'm using a sz 7, 32" circular KP nickle plated needle. I'm running short on yarn, made them for DH's sz 15 feet!, so I'm just doing a short 2" leg and 1.2" 1x1 rib. I haven't touched them in a couple of days, life got in the way, but plan to finish them tomorrow. If I do I'm going to start another pair with fingerling yarn.


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

I didn't mention that I'm using old acrylic worsted from my stash in two (ugly!!) colors: bright orange and bright yellow/gold. I wasn't going to bother with the two different colors but I think that is helping me understand where I am in the rounds.
Is it necessary to pull the first stitch of a round when you get going on the toe tight so that you don't get a ladder?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm going to give this a try. Have never knit a pair of socks (only did one tube sock, need to do its mate.) Hate the dpns. This magic loop is new to me, too. So far I have the cast-on stitches and one round with marker in place. Very anxious about it all....but with your help, hopefully will make it happen. Will read some of your entries before going further tonight.
> 
> Using book, size 6 40" and two colors of acrylic worsted. Wish me luck...
> Sue


Good luck. It's my first time with Magic loop too


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Topsy said:


> I didn't mention that I'm using old acrylic worsted from my stash in two (ugly!!) colors: bright orange and bright yellow/gold. I wasn't going to bother with the two different colors but I think that is helping me understand where I am in the rounds.
> Is it necessary to pull the first stitch of a round when you get going on the toe tight so that you don't get a ladder?


Some one on the first topic said pull on the second stitch and it will snug up both stitches and prevent or decrease the ladders


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

pennycarp said:


> I'm using size 2 (2.5mm) 40" needle and fingering weight yarn. But I'll be switching to a 60" as soon as the needle arrives. I'm tired of not having enough cable on each end of my socks, so that's why I'm switching to a longer cable.
> I'm using a pattern I've used several times for two circular needles, and so far, I have only about 7/8" of my toes knitted. This is very slow going for me. I think it's because I'm spending so much time wrestling with the cable.
> 
> Penny


Whoops! I'm using a size 1 needle. 

Penny


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

yes, I have to pull it tight at the beginning of each row per sock.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Topsy said:


> I didn't mention that I'm using old acrylic worsted from my stash in two (ugly!!) colors: bright orange and bright yellow/gold. I wasn't going to bother with the two different colors but I think that is helping me understand where I am in the rounds.
> Is it necessary to pull the first stitch of a round when you get going on the toe tight so that you don't get a ladder?


Oops, me too....I'm using some old worsted in my stash that was given to me.

I always give a little tug to that first stitch but be careful not to crank down too tight or that stitch will have a hard time moving up your needles on the next round.


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

Topsy said:


> I didn't mention that I'm using old acrylic worsted from my stash in two (ugly!!) colors: bright orange and bright yellow/gold. I wasn't going to bother with the two different colors but I think that is helping me understand where I am in the rounds.
> Is it necessary to pull the first stitch of a round when you get going on the toe tight so that you don't get a ladder?


Hi Topsy,

Yup, you definitely want to pull the first stitch of a round tight to prevent ladders. 

Penny


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

Thanks, everyone that replied to my question.

My husband just asked what I'm doing. I'm sitting in front of the desktop computer with my ereader in front of it and knitting too! So I explained how I'm learning a new way of knitting socks and how everyone helps each other. It's true!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Trenody85 said:


> Does anyone know how to get a pic on here because I would love to see everyones work?


This is how mine look so far. My tension is horrible but I'll get better


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Sorry trying that again


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Trenody85 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know how to get a pic on here because I would love to see everyones work?
> ...


I don't think yours look horrible. Don't be so hard on yourself! BTW, what kind of needles are you using? Your cable isn't all twisted like mine.

Penny


----------



## breezy54 (Jun 7, 2011)

Oooh! those are really coming right along, great job!


----------



## Corgilady (Feb 24, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Hi
> I am about 4" up the socks. I have a question-What size needle are most of you using? I am using a 6 with knitting worsted. Is everyone using worsted or are some using sock yarn? I was just curious, mostly what size most are using that are using worsted.
> My book just came today. What page is everyone on? I plan to use it for future socks. Right now I am using the pattern and tutorial at www.cometosilver.com/socks/2mlsocks_start.htm.
> thanks
> Judy


I am using size 0 with sock yarn. I like magic loop with one sock, but with two I am spending too much time fiddling between rounds.


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

Corgilady said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Hi Corgilady,

I am having the same problem. This is the slowest sock knitting I've ever done. I'm hoping the 60" needle with more cable will speed up the process for me.

What sock yarn are you using? Are you a loose knitter? I thought size 1 was a pretty small needle to be using. 

Penny


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pennycarp said:


> BTW, what kind of needles are you using? Your cable isn't all twisted like mine.
> 
> Penny


They are Addi clicks. #US5 40"


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

I've knitted many socks with DPNs. These are going slow for me too but I figure it's because I'm learning a new technique. I have plenty of cable with my 40 inch ones but I still have to learn how to handle them. Also, I'm still only on the last row of toe increases. I hope it will go faster after I stop increasing.


----------



## Corgilady (Feb 24, 2011)

Pennycarp,I am using KnitPicks Stroll sock yarn. I am a very loose knitter and like a really tight fabric in my socks. My size 0 needle is 40" long. I wouldn't want it any longer. Last evening it took me almost 4 hours to knit the complete toes with the toe increases for these men's socks. I am doing the pattern in the book called Simplicity. I guess I need to remember that I'm getting both done at once, so maybe it just seems slow!


----------



## mammolady (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm using size 6 and doing the sample socks that started on p17 of the book. Got the cast-on and about to start.


jmai5421 said:


> Hi
> I am about 4" up the socks. I have a question-What size needle are most of you using? I am using a 6 with knitting worsted. Is everyone using worsted or are some using sock yarn? I was just curious, mostly what size most are using that are using worsted.
> My book just came today. What page is everyone on? I plan to use it for future socks. Right now I am using the pattern and tutorial at www.cometosilver.com/socks/2mlsocks_start.htm.
> thanks
> Judy


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

Corgilady said:


> Pennycarp,I am using KnitPicks Stroll sock yarn. I am a very loose knitter and like a really tight fabric in my socks. My size 0 needle is 40" long. I wouldn't want it any longer. Last evening it took me almost 4 hours to knit the complete toes with the toe increases for these men's socks. I am doing the pattern in the book called Simplicity. I guess I need to remember that I'm getting both done at once, so maybe it just seems slow!


Hi Corgilady,

I wish I just thought it seemed slow! It is slow...  I'm going to go knit for a while and check back in later. BTW, I love the look of Stroll.

Penny


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I had just purchased the 40" # 2 needles and had the sock yarn so that is what I am using. I don't have a stitch yet. May have to drop out.


Don't even think about dropping please, we are just starting! I'm just in the toes, with the earthquake and Irene I haven't had any time for the needles.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I+m not a fast knitter but I am finding this slow going too. I ordered a 60" cable for my needles and I'll try that when it arrives. Maybe bigger is better!


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I+m not a fast knitter but I am finding this slow going too. I ordered a 60" cable for my needles and I'll try that when it arrives. Maybe bigger is better!


Well, I'm usually a lot faster than this is going! I sure hope bigger is better. 

Penny


----------



## sistersuzy (May 2, 2011)

Not sure what I thought this would be but I seemed to have misunderstood the process! Not too unusual for me! Since we are all working independently...do we just report on our progress?


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

Clelita said:


> knitgalore said:
> 
> 
> > I had just purchased the 40" # 2 needles and had the sock yarn so that is what I am using. I don't have a stitch yet. May have to drop out.
> ...


I agree. Please don't drop out. I only have 3/4" on my toes, so far, and I've been knitting on and off for the past two days.

Penny


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

[
Some one on the first topic said pull on the second stitch and it will snug up both stitches and prevent or decrease the ladders[/quote]

I think that was me -- it was a tip on the Knitting Daily tv show. The reason for tightening the second stitch rather than the first is that the first stitch is between the needle and your circular cord, so it will get pulled too tight to work on easily in subsequent rows. When you do the second stitch, it is between the 2 needles, so tightens up to a more usable size -- and also pulls the first stitch tighter along with it. Clear as mud? Try it -- and do what works for you!


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

msusanc said:


> [
> Some one on the first topic said pull on the second stitch and it will snug up both stitches and prevent or decrease the ladders


I think that was me -- it was a tip on the Knitting Daily tv show. The reason for tightening the second stitch rather than the first is that the first stitch is between the needle and your circular cord, so it will get pulled too tight to work on easily in subsequent rows. When you do the second stitch, it is between the 2 needles, so tightens up to a more usable size -- and also pulls the first stitch tighter along with it. Clear as mud? Try it -- and do what works for you![/quote]

I totally agree about pulling on the second stitch except when you are increasing in the second stitch. Then I find that it works better to tighten the first stitch.

Penny


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

pennycarp said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Trenody85 said:
> ...


Hey - you've got toes! Congratulations!


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm using needles Addi Turbo Lace #3 and 40", but feel the cable to be too long -- it takes too much time to move the stitches all that lenght. I'm knitting 2 mittens with Addi 32" and they feel much more comfortable. Could it be that knitting continental requires less cable?


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

Yes, sistersuzy, and as we have problems we can ask if others have had similar ones and how to solve them.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

I totally agree about pulling on the second stitch except when you are increasing in the second stitch. Then I find that it works better to tighten the first stitch.
Penny[/quote said:


> well, I didn't know either how I could do the increase on the second stitch at the same time as that was the one I was supposed to be tightening, so I moved the increase to the 3rd stitch, and 3rd from last stitch. However, I have 30 stitches cast on for each toe (15/needle/sock) because of my wide feet, so maybe I have more room for changing the position of the increase.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Clelita said:


> I'm using needles Addi Turbo Lace #3 and 40", but feel the cable to be too long -- it takes too much time to move the stitches all that lenght. I'm knitting 2 mittens with Addi 32" and they feel much more comfortable. Could it be that knitting continental requires less cable?


Are you using worsted or sock yarn?


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

OK! I'm done the gusset. What a task for me. Geezzzz! I get myself all mixed up. This is slow going and learning for me! Anyway, done for the night. My next step is the heal. Crossing my fingers and toes for tonight and saying a prayer that tomorrow I will be able to tackle the heals with ease! LOL

Good night ladies, and happy knitting!!!

DO NOT GIVE UP. IF I CAN DO IT ANYONE CAN!


----------



## 22401 (May 27, 2011)

I just got back from vacation so I'll have to catch up.


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the tip about tightening up the second stitch not the first. Now my stitches are sliding off and onto the needles more easily. 
I'm done with the toe increases and have only about a half inch to go before starting the gusset but I think I'm getting too tired to focus. So I'm quitting for tonight. Tomorrow's another day and I don't have any appointments or anything so will let the house go and continue knitting.

Good night all.


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

http://images4.ravelrycache.com/uploads/Trenody85/72426171/IMG_1560_medium2.jpg


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

that should be my picture but I've been trying all night and can't seem to get it on here any other way. Remember I did say colorful .


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

Gonna go now and watch the 10 o'clock News to see about this "hurricane?" Irene. Really have to keep an eye on this to see what I need to do.


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

Trenody85 said:


> http://images4.ravelrycache.com/uploads/Trenody85/72426171/IMG_1560_medium2.jpg


Trenody,

Are those your socks? I love all the colors!

Penny


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Trenody85 said:


> that should be my picture but I've been trying all night and can't seem to get it on here any other way. Remember I did say colorful .


I like that colourful yarn, what is it?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Just finished my gusset, and just in time. Big storm coming in. Other towns west of here have lost their hydro. Signing off.


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm using sock yarn and #2 bamboo 48". After a couple of false starts, I am finally going along the instep and it is starting to go more quickly. I will definately use a lifeline before starting the heel. The socks are coming out a little wider than I planned. They may end up being my husband's. lol

Stick with it. Watch the videos and read the directions a million times. (well, it felt like a million times) 

Hope the bad weather doesn't cause anyone too much trouble out where it's bad. In Cali it is just really hot.


----------



## Gemfire (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm using sock yarn with #2 40" needles. I have the toe increases finished, and am just starting on the foot. I only had to frog once or twice, but it seems to be going smoothly now. I'm not twisting the skeins nearly as much as I thought I would, but so far it seems slower than working with DPNS. I know it's always slower when you're learning something new, so maybe my speed will pick up.


----------



## breezy54 (Jun 7, 2011)

oh those are nice, and is that pattern as well?
Mine are just plain knit, thats about enough with everything else I am learning for now. 

Stay safe everyone, I am off to bed.



Trenody85 said:


> http://images4.ravelrycache.com/uploads/Trenody85/72426171/IMG_1560_medium2.jpg


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi xultar I'm not getting my emails for the new thread. Also wanted to say thanks for everything your doing. Your hard work is appreciated.



xultar said:


> Hey guys! Welcome to tonight's KAL thread.
> 
> I will be busy this evening....LONG STORY.....and I won't be able to attend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

Goodmorning everyone! I seem to be alone here but wanted to say hi. Life and a neighbor got in the way last night so I got nothing done. I am making the sample socks from the book. Have a limited stash and lots of very old needles so I gifted myself an ordered from Webs. Everything from the book! Valley superwash in a rust and tan and addi turbo in size 6. Hopefully these soks will go in my notebook as an example of many more to come! Have a great day everyone, off to figure out which is sock A and which is B. More later!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

pennycarp said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Trenody85 said:
> ...


I don't think yours look horrible at all. Mine look worse. Maybe because I am using worsted and I am used to fingering. But I wanted to try the magic loop. I usually use DPNs Sorry I don't know how to get a picture on the computer. My pictures are all stored in the camera and then it goes to Target or WalMart to get hard copies for my photo album.
When I go to my daughters in AZ I will have her do it.
Judy


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

pennycarp said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > I+m not a fast knitter but I am finding this slow going too. I ordered a 60" cable for my needles and I'll try that when it arrives. Maybe bigger is better!
> ...


I am finding out the same thing. They seem a lot slower than using my DP's, but I keep reminding myself that it will get better with practice and maybe it is because I am knitting two at once. I will probably be happily surprised when I have two socks in the end or because I am using two colors, I will have two pair. I am going to keep one and give the other pair to my sister. We will probably use them like slippers in the winter. Worsted is too thick for shoes.
Judy


----------



## trixpat (May 25, 2011)

Hi ,I'd love to join ,but my ability to do as it looks to me ,Is Not that fast. I've bought 2 of the circular needles and completely lost it. I'm wanting to make socks 30" long to use as Leg warmers .I've tried diff patterns (mostly using 2 needles ,the seam doesn't other me.Cud/wud anyone advice me ??
GOD BLESS


----------



## TeriK (May 24, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Hi
> I am about 4" up the socks. I have a question-What size needle are most of you using? I am using a 6 with knitting worsted. Is everyone using worsted or are some using sock yarn? I was just curious, mostly what size most are using that are using worsted.
> My book just came today. What page is everyone on? I plan to use it for future socks. Right now I am using the pattern and tutorial at www.cometosilver.com/socks/2mlsocks_start.htm.
> thanks
> Judy


I'm using a size 6 needle and worsted like she suggested in the book. I'm not sure what page I'm on because I have it loaded on my Kindle, but I'm just finishing the gusset and then I guess I move on to the heel!


----------



## TeriK (May 24, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I am here too but have to say I didn't get much out of Monday night. I think I need a class in a LYS. I am staying with it, but really feel out of my depths. Tell me it will get clearer.


It will get clearer! I watched a couple of videos on u-tube when I felt in over my head. I frogged so many times I lost count! Now I'm about to finish the gusset. If nothing else, I learned how to frog in this magic loop technique without taking the entire thing out and beginning again.


----------



## TeriK (May 24, 2011)

msusanc said:


> It's Wed and I'm checking in. Started yesterday trying to do 2aat on magic loop but got hopelessly twisted (as I have done in the past) and asked "why am I being so hard on myself? Use 2 needles.". So started over late in today, did Judy's cast-on several times  but finally got comfortable with it. Started knitting and apparently went the wrong direction and got all turned around. I think there were two problems, well maybe 2 1/2. First, I was tired from a busy day and second, the cat insisted on sitting on my lap while I was trying to cast on, knit, remember M1R and M1L, and read the pattern; and the 1/2 was when the dog came in and started teasing the cat, who was still on my lap. Frogged it all and will start over tomorrow when I am fresh. Dog is going to daycare. So I hope to have a more positive report when we meet again. By the way, I have a very wide foot, toes and all, so I am casting on 30 stitches for each sock. Using the Women's Basic Sock Pattern from "Knitting more circles around socks" by Antje Huntington(? - not currently near book), with worsted weight wool.


A woman after my own heart...I'm doing the sample sock simply because it is so small it doesn't take me long to re-knit what I have frogged for the 50-millionth time! I also set it down and then when I picked it up I went backwards--a feat I have done so often I am quite good at it now. :lol:

I have to admit I don't have the distraction of a cat and a dog...


----------



## TeriK (May 24, 2011)

Topsy said:


> I've knitted many socks with DPNs. These are going slow for me too but I figure it's because I'm learning a new technique. I have plenty of cable with my 40 inch ones but I still have to learn how to handle them. Also, I'm still only on the last row of toe increases. I hope it will go faster after I stop increasing.


I've never knit socks before and haven't ever used DPNs, but I was wondering yesterday if DPNs wouldn't be easier to manage and a bit faster! I think I'm going to give them a try after this tutorial.


----------



## TeriK (May 24, 2011)

sistersuzy said:


> Not sure what I thought this would be but I seemed to have misunderstood the process! Not too unusual for me! Since we are all working independently...do we just report on our progress?


I usually can't get in here when everyone else is here, so I just read posts, gather information, post my own questions...you can basically join in or lurk in the shadows. I told my sweetheart that it is kind of like going to a knitting party except if you are late it doesn't matter!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

Glad to see everyone is hanging in there with their socks! I'm going to start the heel when I get home tonight. I hope all goes well. No matter what method I've tried, I seem to struggle with the heel. It must be a mental block!

Happy Knitting!


----------



## TeriK (May 24, 2011)

Trenody85 said:


> that should be my picture but I've been trying all night and can't seem to get it on here any other way. Remember I did say colorful .


They are wonderful! I love all the colors. Someone mentioned using them for Christmas and I think that's what I'll do with mine. I love to hang things off my original christmas stocking mom made for me when I was 2, and one of these might be wonderful...although I wished I'd made mine as colorful as yours!


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

TeriK said:


> Topsy said:
> 
> 
> > I've knitted many socks with DPNs. These are going slow for me too but I figure it's because I'm learning a new technique. I have plenty of cable with my 40 inch ones but I still have to learn how to handle them. Also, I'm still only on the last row of toe increases. I hope it will go faster after I stop increasing.
> ...


I love to knit with DPNs. I use 5 and I like the way they feel in my hands. But I wanted to stretch and learn a new technique. Also I have trouble making the the toes look neat using the kichener stitch and this new method makes a really neat toe. So I'm hanging in there!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I wish I had brought my knitting to work with me. I'm in for a slow day, I could close my office door and knit! Oh well. Guess I will have to keep reading about all of your progress on the socks.


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

I bring my knitting to work but my boss says no to knitting while I'm on the clock. So I have to wait for lunch! I only have 2 rows started so far but I'm excited! I know I'll have allot to learn, but am enjoying reading all the posts and seeing the pictured!! Hang in there everyone it's well worth it!



Barbara Ann said:


> I wish I had brought my knitting to work with me. I'm in for a slow day, I could close my office door and knit! Oh well. Guess I will have to keep reading about all of your progress on the socks.


----------



## Maggie Mae (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm reading all that everyone has accomplished and am so disappointed that I haven't been able to start my socks yet. I hope to begin this weekend and "catch up." I'm in the middle of a pair of socks for my husband on DPN but would like to learn the magic loop method and two socks at a time sounds great. Hope I can catch up. This group is the greatest!


----------



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning all,

I knitted a little last night and I am now on the Gusset. Right now I'm just making the samples but once I'm done the sky's the limit. I knitted socks once and I got really bored after the first sock. Two at a time...Wheeeee!


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I had just purchased the 40" # 2 needles and had the sock yarn so that is what I am using. I don't have a stitch yet. May have to drop out.


Don't drop out....once you get the hang of Judy's magic cast on, you will be ok. 
In answer to other questions, I am using #2 knitpicks metal tips with a 40" cable and fingering weight yarn. Using a sock pattern from knittfreedom.com. Trying to practice continental knitting on the foot. Have finished increases on the toe.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi - This is the first time I noticed this thread. What does KAL mean? Is everyone knitting socks?


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

djtomist said:


> Hi folks,
> I'm using #2s and sock yarn. I am about to start the gusset. I'm not sure if I'll do sweet tomatoe or the way it is in the book. I'm going to look at the video again.


You might want to look at Liat Gat's basic sock pattern on knitfreedom.com. She uses a heel that does not have a wrap & turn on it and no picking up stitches. Looks much easier, although I have not tried Cat Bordhi's sweet tomato heel yet.


----------



## grammy602002 (Apr 15, 2011)

I signed up but don't know how to join in!!!

Thanks for your help,
Miriam


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

KAL = knit a long


----------



## kaz (Apr 15, 2011)

Judy
I think the Magic Needle is too slow and fussy too. The cable keeps getting in my way. 

I love my good old DPs. Much easier to knit in the car with the smaller needles. When you live 60 miles from the nearest shopping mall you spend a lot of time in the car (no, I'm not the driver!)

So far I've managed the cast on and about half of the toe increases. I only had to start over a dozen or so times-frustrating. The M1 is more difficult that kfkb but I'm doing it.

I WILL persist! I WILL learn something new!
Kay


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

kaz said:


> Judy
> I think the Magic Needle is too slow and fussy too. The cable keeps getting in my way.
> 
> I WILL persist! I WILL learn something new!
> Kay


I found the Magic Needle fussy too, but the lack of 2nd sock syndrome is making me persist too.


----------



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

dorisage said:


> Hi - This is the first time I noticed this thread. What does KAL mean? Is everyone knitting socks?


Some of us are doing a Knit A Long (KAL). We are knitting socks. It's not too late to join. Just follow this link:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-25869-1.html

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Hi
> I am about 4" up the socks. I have a question-What size needle are most of you using? I am using a 6 with knitting worsted. Is everyone using worsted or are some using sock yarn? I was just curious, mostly what size most are using that are using worsted.
> My book just came today. What page is everyone on? I plan to use it for future socks. Right now I am using the pattern and tutorial at www.cometosilver.com/socks/2mlsocks_start.htm.
> thanks
> Judy


Hi, I'm using worsted from my stash and Boye 3. Seems to be going OK. I'm on the foot about 3 inches up. can't wait to get to the heel. Am going to try the Fleegle heel.


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

oh my, Im in the UK and only just cme onto the computer havnt even started yet, its my BD and the house has been like a train station, people in and out all day. love them all to bits so wouldnt want it any other way BUT...I havnt even started my socks yet, so tonight its a definate catch up for me. Anyone else from UK knitting along


----------



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

To those who are having trouble with the cable getting in the way, keep in mind.....two socks at a time...two socks at a time....will be able to knit twice as many socks with out getting bored. I will not let cables get in the way of my goal.


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

It's Thursday morning here in Oregon. It's a beautiful sunny day, although quite humid. I'm almost ready to head out to a 10 hour work day at my job as a pharmacy technician. I thought I'd quickly drop in to the thread. I didn't start my toe-up two at a time socks until last night. 

The cast on I use isn't one that has been mentioned here I don't think. It's one I found on YouTube in which you hold your two needles together, attach your slip knot loop to the bottom needle, and wrap your thread around both the number of stitches you need. You then wrap 1/2 time more, slipping the free thread end between the two needles to hold it. Repeat with second thread source, then pull the bottom needle out and begin knitting. 

I'll check back in tomorrow. Happy knitting!


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Renee....I am a retired Pharmacy Tech! It's a great job that I really miss.

Recap....using Liat's Knit Freedom [email protected] TU pattern and videos. Yarn is worsted from my stash. It had been slightly used but I thought it was near a full skein...NOT! Needles are Sz 7 with 47" cable. On top of that I decided spur of the moment to make these for DH who has large feet. Yep, you guessed it, I'm running short! So these have a very short leg and ribbing. I love the way they feel, though.

Today....I've finished both sock up to the cast off. Liat uses an invisible ribbing cast off....and it's eating my lunch! After 3 tries last night I finally put it down and went to bed. So todays chore is to tackle that cast off. I think I'm going to run a lifeline before I try again, tinking is tricky and confusing!

Has anyone used this cast off? Got any tips?


----------



## nm lynn (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't know if anyone else is having problems with the 2 balls of yarn twisting as they knit. Best system I've found so far is to put both balls in a zip lock bag (I don't zip it but fold down the "zipper" to give the edge stability to stay open.) Then each time I rotate needles, I rotate the bag in the same direction (for me this is clockwise). I'm interested to know if there are other solutions to keeping yarn from twisting into a mess.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Wow... another one with a birthday [email protected]@ Happy birthday Elaine-1. Have a great one!!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm using ziplockl bags also and it helps me keep all the colored balls separated and straight. I'm using three colors from my stash. Going OK but very slow.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Twisted yarns....it bothered me at first, too, but Liat addressed this in her video. If I keep the yarn from the left sock flipped to the back and the right one flipped to the front, when I turn I got clockwise one time and counter clockwise the next. This keeps the yarns from twisting and the working yarn in the right place.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Yesterday someone mentioned how slow it was going with the long magic loop. YES! I'm used to magic loop but not this long 47" and [email protected] is new. I didn't have 1" of the toe done before I was ready to quit and go back to my 32" one @AT! But this is supposed to be a learning experience so I stayed with it.

It DOES get easier and faster! Will I always do it this way? I don't know yet. The invisible cast off is giving me fits, but I can definitely see the advantage to it, especially if you are trying to make 2 identical socks.


----------



## Gemfire (Jul 18, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> Twisted yarns....it bothered me at first, too, but Liat addressed this in her video. If I keep the yarn from the left sock flipped to the back and the right one flipped to the front, when I turn I got clockwise one time and counter clockwise the next. This keeps the yarns from twisting and the working yarn in the right place.


I watched Liat's videos as well, and by using her method, I haven't had any trouble with twisting yarn...yet.


----------



## knitsel (Aug 13, 2011)

What are the steps to accessing the Sock Kal ...How do I find it ??????? I am in R.I. Daylight Savings Time.

Help desperately needed!!!!!

The Knitsel


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Cool, simple idea!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey all you experienced knitters, what is the best way to join yarns when changing from one color to another?


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

knitsel said:


> What are the steps to accessing the Sock Kal ...How do I find it ??????? I am in R.I. Daylight Savings Time.
> 
> Help desperately needed!!!!!
> 
> The Knitsel


Here's the link to get started... Click---->http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-25869-1.html


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> Hey all you experienced knitters, what is the best way to join yarns when changing from one color to another?


If it's wool, I felt them together. Otherwise just make a small knot with about a 2" tail and weave the ends in later.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> Dlclose said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all you experienced knitters, what is the best way to join yarns when changing from one color to another?
> ...


OK. Thanks. I'll post a pic of my socks so far, later today. DH is on the computer now and I can't do that from my iPad.


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

Deeknits - I used the same bind off and I really liked the look. To accomplish it I had the tutorial running, and I would do a couple sets of the instructions, then pause till i caught up. After doing a few sets I figured out what the sequence was.


----------



## Serene Knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Here are the toe-up socks I am making on 2 circs. I am using Size 6 needles and superwash Merino worsted weight yarn. I have the feet of my Dad's sock done, and turned the heel, with a gusset and an eye of partridge heel flap. If you notice the area around the instep is 1X1 ribbing to snug the socks up around of his arches. The feet are 12 1/2 inches from heel to toe. Well, nothing more to say. Here they are.


----------



## knitsel (Aug 13, 2011)

Good job...That is a lot of foot to cover!!!!!
The Knitsel


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have only knit 2 pairs of socks, both using Magic Loop. First one, 1 at a time; second pair, [email protected] time. Loved the second more because I got both socks finished at the same time. I do knit mine wrong side out. That way all I do is knit! I appreciate those of you who love DPN, but I had to finish a hat using them, and even though I did ok, it was a little awkward for me. I also like the fact that my stitches don't fall off on Magic Loop. It is a pain to frog when I make a little mistake and have to take out the rows on all needles, but feel it's the same with DPN. I sure am glad we have so many choices to choose from.


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

Found this tote bag for my project. The pocket works great to hold the 2 skeins.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Sewvirgo,
That bag looks perfect. Someone could make a fortune selling them to all of us "eccentric" (?) knitters :lol: 

Love your socks, too.
Sue


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Why am I having such a mental block? Can't seem to pick up the needles and start in....afraid to I guess. I only have the first round done. Just keep reading here and hoping something will make it all happen. 

Question, I am more comfortable with a kfand b increase than the ones suggested in the book. Will it be okay to use that instead? I think that's what's holding me back right now.

Sue


----------



## Serene Knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> Question, I am more comfortable with a kfand b increase than the ones suggested in the book. Will it be okay to use that instead? I think that's what's holding me back right now.
> 
> Sue


KFand B will certainly making an increase, and it will work, but it will place a purl bump on the smooth side of the stockinette surface every time you use it. You could knit moss stitch instead of stockingette and the purl bump would be part of the pattern, or just use it and let it be what you want.


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> Why am I having such a mental block? Can't seem to pick up the needles and start in....afraid to I guess. I only have the first round done. Just keep reading here and hoping something will make it all happen.
> 
> Question, I am more comfortable with a kfand b increase than the ones suggested in the book. Will it be okay to use that instead? I think that's what's holding me back right now.
> 
> Sue


Hi Sue,

That's the increase I'm using, and I like the way it looks. Just do it! 

Penny


----------



## Corgilady (Feb 24, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> Why am I having such a mental block? Can't seem to pick up the needles and start in....afraid to I guess. I only have the first round done. Just keep reading here and hoping something will make it all happen.
> 
> Question, I am more comfortable with a kfand b increase than the ones suggested in the book. Will it be okay to use that instead? I think that's what's holding me back right now.
> 
> Sue


I like the kfandb increase and think that it looks great on socks, so I am using it for all of my increases. Pleasr don't let that keep you from trying this method. Good luck!


----------



## breezy54 (Jun 7, 2011)

oh yes! feel free to use what ever increase method works for you.


----------



## kaz (Apr 15, 2011)

Just finished the toes using M1R & M1L. What a pain!! The instep increases will be K1fb....so much easier and who's going to look at those cute little bumps anyway?


----------



## Serene Knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

kaz said:


> Just finished the toes using M1R & M1L. What a pain!! The instep increases will be K1fb....so much easier and who's going to look at those cute little bumps anyway?


LOL! By all means, use whatever makes you happiest to use. Its not likely that anyone will notice, and if they do, the phrase, "Design Element" works very well. It looks exactly as you wish it to. I certainly change just about every pattern I pick up.


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Clelita said:
> 
> 
> > I'm using needles Addi Turbo Lace #3 and 40", but feel the cable to be too long -- it takes too much time to move the stitches all that lenght. I'm knitting 2 mittens with Addi 32" and they feel much more comfortable. Could it be that knitting continental requires less cable?
> ...


I'm using yarn sock: superwash merino with wool some spandex -- it was on sale at the county fair" Plymouth Yarn Bungee.

I'm noticing that the yarn is kind of harsh, even if it's so thin, and it's lowering my excitement with these socks. I might just frog and start again with another, softer, yarn from the stash .


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

Clelita said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > Clelita said:
> ...


Hi Clelita,

Frog away!  I just did even though I'd gotten through all my toe increases and knitted quite a few rounds beyond that. I had noticed that even though the yarn I was using was fingering weight, as usual, it seemed thicker. Sure enough, when I tried the socks on, they were at least 1/2"-1" too wide. :-(
So tomorrow, I'm hoping my 60" circular will come in the mail, and I'll be starting over with different yarn.

Penny


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

kaz said:


> Just finished the toes using M1R & M1L. What a pain!! The instep increases will be K1fb....so much easier and who's going to look at those cute little bumps anyway?


I spent almost all day on these socks - frogged the magic loop and switched to to 2 circs. Frogged the first few rows of the toes, and cast-on, several times. Have a few rows of the toes done now, using M1R and M1L, and I think they're a pain, too! I watched the video on how to make them, supposedly they leave no hole -- but mine have holes even though I'm doing them exactly as in the video. Go figure.

I also have little "dog ears " on the edges of the Judy's magic cast on. Does anyone else have that? Those little bump-outs are going to drive me crazy, especially because I will wear these sock with my Birkies and will always be seeing the toes! Or wearing them in closed toe clogs, will probably feel them. I really don't want to frog again, but if someone has an answer, I will, just to get rid of those bumps.

I stopped knitting about 6 pm and had a drink. Tomorrow's another day.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

And not only that, one of my needles broke. I was using 1 circ with Harmoney needles and 1 circ with Knipicks acrylic needles and one of the acrylics broke. Another frog that wasn't even my fault! I should have had two drinks.


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow, you have had a trying day. As for Penny, my socks seemed too big too but now that I'm at the arch, they fit and feel really good on my foot. I had decided to give them to my husband when they seemed too big for me but I was worried about running out of yarn since his feet are size 12. I've never made men socks before. Do you need extra yarn or is the usual sock ball enough?


----------



## breezy54 (Jun 7, 2011)

Well this is a little disappointing. 

Looks like I will starting over again. Seems that although I am using sock yarn and making them for my husband they are still way too big. 
With using such a short circ it was hard to get a true fit safely. So I just kept on knitting even tho I had this feeling.... arg!

Well gotta get to bed as i work again in the morning. 

nite all


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Can someone help me out here.......I thought I was doing great the second time around....toe increases now done....but I noticed the socks were showing their purl side.

When I pushed them through so that the knit side was showing I realized that if I kept them that way and knitted, I would be get the purl bump on the knit side and vice versa. Does that make any sense to anyone out there???

My question is, I guess, can I continue to work them with the purl side showing on the outside, and the knit side on the inside?

Puzzled, Sue


----------



## BarBeeRo (Aug 12, 2011)

Forgot to mention in my PM of 5 mins ago, I live in the Central time zone.
BarBeeRo
Oklahoma City


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

I think I've lost my orientation.......(or my mind....or both).

If the toes are pointing down off the needles with knit side showing on the outside....and I'm at the beginning of a new round....should the working yarn be on the back needle?....and is that the top needle or the bottom? If its the bottom, I'm okay. If not, well?????

I think I will take a fresh look in the morning, that is, later in the morning, as it's now after one thirty in the morning and I should not be trying to do this at this hour.


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> I think I've lost my orientation.......(or my mind....or both).
> 
> If the toes are pointing down off the needles with knit side showing on the outside....and I'm at the beginning of a new round....should the working yarn be on the back needle?....and is that the top needle or the bottom? If its the bottom, I'm okay. If not, well?????
> 
> I think I will take a fresh look in the morning, that is, later in the morning, as it's now after one thirty in the morning and I should not be trying to do this at this hour.


Hi Susan,

My working at the beginning of a round is on the back needle. I'm not sure if it is the top or bottom needle or if I matters. I'm not sure this answer is much help, either. Sorry...

Penny


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

I purchased the turbo circular needle and I have the sock yarn and I found a tutorial. Now all I have to do is put it all together. 
Valerie


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

msusanc said:


> It's Wed and I'm checking in. Started yesterday trying to do 2aat on magic loop but got hopelessly twisted (as I have done in the past) and asked "why am I being so hard on myself? Use 2 needles.". So started over late in today, did Judy's cast-on several times  but finally got comfortable with it. Started knitting and apparently went the wrong direction and got all turned around. I think there were two problems, well maybe 2 1/2. First, I was tired from a busy day and second, the cat insisted on sitting on my lap while I was trying to cast on, knit, remember M1R and M1L, and read the pattern; and the 1/2 was when the dog came in and started teasing the cat, who was still on my lap. Frogged it all and will start over tomorrow when I am fresh. Dog is going to daycare. So I hope to have a more positive report when we meet again. By the way, I have a very wide foot, toes and all, so I am casting on 30 stitches for each sock. Using the Women's Basic Sock Pattern from "Knitting more circles around socks" by Antje Huntington(? - not currently near book), with worsted weight wool.


My I ask what size your foot is? I have a womens' 11 wide. I stated the sock early and have found that the sock I am making works well for me.


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

knitgalore said:


> I had just purchased the 40" # 2 needles and had the sock yarn so that is what I am using. I don't have a stitch yet. May have to drop out.


No quiting, I am a crocheter not a kniter so if I am doing this you better also.


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Trenody85 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know how to get a pic on here because I would love to see everyones work?
> ...


those look great. what you talking about?


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

sistersuzy said:


> Not sure what I thought this would be but I seemed to have misunderstood the process! Not too unusual for me! Since we are all working independently...do we just report on our progress?


yes also if you are having a mess ask questions about it and someone on here will try to help.


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

msusanc said:


> I totally agree about pulling on the second stitch except when you are increasing in the second stitch. Then I find that it works better to tighten the first stitch.
> Penny[/quote said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

Trenody85 said:


> Gonna go now and watch the 10 o'clock News to see about this "hurricane?" Irene. Really have to keep an eye on this to see what I need to do.


Please be careful, stay safe. Preys with you, and yours.


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> Dlclose said:
> 
> 
> > Hey all you experienced knitters, what is the best way to join yarns when changing from one color to another?
> ...


go to youtube and find russian or Irish joining. I will try to tell you howto do it, its cool. First x the two yarns, fold them over them selfs. take a yarn needle thred the yarn, now turn needle back onto its self.put thepoint of needleinto the middle of the yarn. this will make a lope, make sure that the other yarn is in the lope,pull tight. now do the same thing to the other yarn. I hope this is clear as mud. go to youtube. no knots. sorry it's about 2 am here sleepy.


----------



## kjchamberlain1 (Mar 27, 2011)

I was just going to start my sock today. Using fingering weight multicolor.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

some of you gals are amazing! I work and work and am only4 inches past the toe increases. I have some places where the yarn sp lit and left some funny fuzzies. I'm not going to frog again. thought I'd just pull them through to the wrong side. was hoping to have these done by the weekend but it looks like I just might be turning for the heel by then. Oh Well, "The best laid plans . . ."


----------



## TeriK (May 24, 2011)

Topsy said:


> I love to knit with DPNs. I use 5 and I like the way they feel in my hands. But I wanted to stretch and learn a new technique. Also I have trouble making the the toes look neat using the kichener stitch and this new method makes a really neat toe. So I'm hanging in there!


I do like how the toe looks! Now if I can only make it through the heel. I think I frogged three times yesterday trying to get the wrapped stitches in correctly. Somehow I was reading the pattern wrong. I finally set it aside and decided to begin anew today!


----------



## Corgilady (Feb 24, 2011)

Sewvirgo said:


> Wow, you have had a trying day. As for Penny, my socks seemed too big too but now that I'm at the arch, they fit and feel really good on my foot. I had decided to give them to my husband when they seemed too big for me but I was worried about running out of yarn since his feet are size 12. I've never made men socks before. Do you need extra yarn or is the usual sock ball enough?


When I make size 10 for my DH I just have enough yarn, so if I were making a size 12 I would surely buy extra!


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

I think I was going to do the Liat video. Now I can't find the links. Does anyone have them? Thanks. Valerie


----------



## Knitingkitten (Aug 12, 2011)

Here's my pic of my WIP. They seem big but fit my foot, OK. I think I'm going to give them to my Mom who's in a nursing home and has cold feet all the time. (That is IF they turn out OK.)


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

vgillies said:


> I think I was going to do the Liat video. Now I can't find the links. Does anyone have them? Thanks. Valerie


She is on knitfreedom.com and also on 220 individual videos at youtube.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Rose said:


> msusanc said:
> 
> 
> > wide foot, toes and all, so I am casting on 30 stitches for each sock.
> ...


 :!:

First, I have to say I hope this isn't posting twice -- or maybe it will just look like a messed up post. I started a response, got interrupted and lost it.

I am size 9WW and my feet are basically shaped like a rectangle. I'm 
wondering, though, if it was such a good idea to cast on so many stitches for the toes. Once I started knitting I saw that there are little "dog ears" on either side of the cast-on. (anyone else have this problem? What did you do about those little bump-outs?). I do know that the 8 stitch (16/foot) makes a too pointy toe for me. Maybe I need a different Pattern. What pattern are you using, Rose? I am determined to do toe-up, though, because I want the sock to go as far up the calf as it can.


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

Knitingkitten said:


> Here's my pic of my WIP. They seem big but fit my foot, OK. I think I'm going to give them to my Mom who's in a nursing home and has cold feet all the time. (That is IF they turn out OK.)


I love your socks! What yarn are you using? I want some.


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

I have nothing on my needles and it makes me very sad!! I started off with all kinds of hope and now am disappointed. I will keep trying and hopefully will have more luck this week-end!! Be safe everyone in the northeast!!


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

Cyndyn said:


> I have nothing on my needles and it makes me very sad!! I started off with all kinds of hope and now am disappointed. I will keep trying and hopefully will have more luck this week-end!! Be safe everyone in the northeast!!


What happened? I had a hard time getting started and have a terrible sense of direction so that didn't help. I feel so good about finally getting it right though so keep on going.


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Sewvirgo... They just seemed to be a bunch of mistakes in the increase and weird tiny bumps!! Oh well I really don't want to give up so I will keep on trying. Thanks



Sewvirgo said:


> Cyndyn said:
> 
> 
> > I have nothing on my needles and it makes me very sad!! I started off with all kinds of hope and now am disappointed. I will keep trying and hopefully will have more luck this week-end!! Be safe everyone in the northeast!!
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> Can someone help me out here.......I thought I was doing great the second time around....toe increases now done....but I noticed the socks were showing their purl side.
> 
> When I pushed them through so that the knit side was showing I realized that if I kept them that way and knitted, I would be get the purl bump on the knit side and vice versa. Does that make any sense to anyone out there???
> 
> ...


That is the way I knit my socks. That way I can knit only. Works the same. So yes, knit them the way you want.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Rose said:


> msusanc said:
> 
> 
> > I totally agree about pulling on the second stitch except when you are increasing in the second stitch. Then I find that it works better to tighten the first stitch.
> ...


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Knitting kitten, what pattern are you using, and what cast-on? Type of yarn and size needle? Your toes look nice and rounded like they could fit my feet. My frustration may just be due to using wrong pattern, techniques, and/ or tools. Thanks! 

And thanks for posting the pic -- the socks look great. I have to frog again after working almost all day yesterday (well after reading KP, that is -- it seems like that itself takes half a day!).


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Cyndyn said:


> I have nothing on my needles and it makes me very sad!! I started off with all kinds of hope and now am disappointed. I will keep trying and hopefully will have more luck this week-end!! Be safe everyone in the northeast!!


I have nothing on the needles, either, but not for lack of trying.  (where's the emoticon for drinking? No don't worry, I don't drink and knit -- too dangerous.)


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

msusanc I completly understand... I enjoy my glass of wine but with this sock project it seems to be GLASSES.....!! 
I will keep trying!!!

I have nothing on the needles, either, but not for lack of trying.  (where's the emoticon for drinking? No don't worry, I don't drink and knit -- too dangerous.)[/quote]


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi Cyndyn and Msusanc,
My socks are bare, too, and I'm not casting on any more stitches until my 60" circs arrive. Then I sure do hope it goes more quickly. -)

Penny


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm stuggling with the magic loop too. I don't think my cable is long enough and I'm using a 40". Think I'm gonna order something longer!


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone it helps to know I am not alone....it's just something I want to learn and it's hard to know I'm just not getting it!!


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm using sock yarn so it's slow going but I think the worsted weight probably shows bumps and such much more. I wasn't sure about how many stitches to get to before I stopped increasing so I looked at another pattern and went with that stitch count. Going just to the tip of my baby toe like my directions said made me feel insecure. lol


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, my new needles are here, so I'm going to get busy casting on and knitting. Sure hope the longer needles help me knit faster, and I spend less time adjusting the cable.

Penny


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Whoever recommended the Cat Bordhi video on increses, thank you! I haven't tried her method yet, but the video makes it look great -- and they couldn't look worse than mine look now, with holes in the M1R and M1L. Will also check out Elizabeth Zimmerman's Knitting Without Tears for that backwards loop increase. I have the book, but really haven't looked at it yet.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Sewvirgo said:


> Knitingkitten said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my pic of my WIP. They seem big but fit my foot, OK. I think I'm going to give them to my Mom who's in a nursing home and has cold feet all the time. (That is IF they turn out OK.)
> ...


I'm just using up some of my stash, which is worsted weight. I liked the ones on the Liat tutorial so much that I tried to imitate them from my stash. she was using a variegated yarn but I wanted to try with my leftovers. So that's what I used.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

msusanc said:


> Knitting kitten, what pattern are you using, and what cast-on? Type of yarn and size needle? Your toes look nice and rounded like they could fit my feet. My frustration may just be due to using wrong pattern, techniques, and/ or tools. Thanks!
> 
> And thanks for posting the pic -- the socks look great. I have to frog again after working almost all day yesterday (well after reading KP, that is -- it seems like that itself takes half a day!).


Thanks, I'm really insecure about this. It helps to hear you say you like them. I am using the free pattern from Knit freedom for toe up 2at a time socks. I think that's where Liat does her videos. Mine are similar to the pic at the top of the pattern. anyway that's the look I was going for but she was using variegated yarn.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> msusanc said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting kitten, what pattern are you using, and what cast-on? Type of yarn and size needle? Your toes look nice and rounded like they could fit my feet. My frustration may just be due to using wrong pattern, techniques, and/ or tools. Thanks!
> ...


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> Dlclose said:
> 
> 
> > msusanc said:
> ...


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

@ knitting kitten- so the stripes are separate balls of yarn? What join are you using so it's comfortable on your foot? I always try to avoid joining yarn because I am not usually able to make it look good. I've never tried the braided join but I've used the Russian and only once the spit felt but it was with mohair and it made a stiff section where it was felted. Maybe that just happens with mohair.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

PS I AM Kniting Kitten. I wanted to add an avatar to my profile and couldn't do it so I reregistered as Kniting Kitten. I know I misspelled knitting but couldn't register with it spelled correctly. It was apparently too similar to someone else's. I've requested to have my two profiles merged but don't know if the admin can do it. Anyway I'm using Boye size 3 needles and worsted weight from my stash and the pattern from Knit Forum for "Toe Up [email protected] time socks". I Googled for a socks pattern toe up two at a time and found it. It's a free download. Good luck!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Sewvirgo said:


> @ knitting kitten- so the stripes are separate balls of yarn? What join are you using so it's comfortable on your foot? I always try to avoid joining yarn because I am not usually able to make it look good. I've never tried the braided join but I've used the Russian and only once the spit felt but it was with mohair and it made a stiff section where it was felted. Maybe that just happens with mohair.


I asked for help on this several pages back and someone just told me to tie a knot leaving about 2 inch tails to weave in later. Yes the different colors are each separate balls. I put them in zip lock bags and they stay untangled and neat and feed from the partially closed bag tops(Someone else's suggestion on this site and thanks to them!)


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

very cool! you are tackling several new techniques all in one go. Kudos :thumbup:


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

Have you all seen the double knitting 2 socks at a time pattern?
http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall06/FEATextreme2in1.html

We should do that next. Bwahahaha


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> Dlclose said:
> 
> 
> > msusanc said:
> ...


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Msusanc: I used the figure 8 cast on.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Sewvirgo said:


> Have you all seen the double knitting 2 socks at a time pattern?
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall06/FEATextreme2in1.html
> 
> We should do that next. Bwahahaha


I vote yes. More challenges, yeah


----------



## breezy54 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sewvirgo said:


> Have you all seen the double knitting 2 socks at a time pattern?
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall06/FEATextreme2in1.html
> 
> We should do that next. Bwahahaha


that how I did my last pair, I found that one of the socks was looser than the other. Not sure why, perhaps next time will be better.

It was fun tho


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

Did anyone else have trouble with the wrapped stitches on shaping the heel cups on the sample socks? 
I've done short rows and wrapped stitches before but with these directions, to stop 2 stitches before previously wrapped stitch, I ended up with only every other stitch wrapped. Is that correct?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Which topic are we supposed to be using, this one or http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-25869-11.html


----------



## breezy54 (Jun 7, 2011)

hmm, I am a little lost...
posted in the wrong one I think. 

should I post my picture here?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Looks like both threads are going at the same time. Take your pic.


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

pennycarp said:


> Clelita said:
> 
> 
> > nitz8catz said:
> ...


Frogging away, Penny! Can's stand waiting for Irene with bad yarn :thumbdown: I'll start again with a Bernat Sox in "crazy hot" color -- perfect for a stormy day. So, I'm happily joinining the wave of knitters starting the KAL this weekend.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I've got one of the heel cups shaped on my little socks. I think that's all I'm going to do tonight. Too many distractions.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> Msusanc: I used the figure 8 cast on.


Thank you for this and the answers to my other questions. I'm frogging mine tomorrow and starting over with Liat's pattern. The good news is that I only have a few rows to frog. The bad news is that it took me 2 pretty full days to get that far! :thumbdown:


----------



## breezy54 (Jun 7, 2011)

I frogged mine. Sometimes a fresh start is great and can even speed things up as you are not fighting with old mistakes and issues anymore. 

All the best in your restart, hang in there you are certainly not on your own.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi everyone, Just found this thread. I have knitted 1 pair of socks about a year ago and not very comfortable with doing it . Can you tell me what book you are using. I would have to get some yarn but want to make hubby a pair or two for christmas, if it's not to late to join in.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

All of you frogging will be caught up with me soon enough! Good luck! I'm going to keep plugging away at the socks as they are. Probably should frog them as some of the yarn has split and I have some extra loops here and there. But I'm going to keep moving on.


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

msusanc said:


> Dlclose said:
> 
> 
> > Msusanc: I used the figure 8 cast on.
> ...


I frogged mine last night and in a few hours did again more knitted than I had before! I'm also moving to Liat's pattern and as others did, I also got "ears." I'm thinking they happen because the increases are every other row and then give a "square" shape.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

I frogged mine last night and in a few hours did again more knitted than I had before! I'm also moving to Liat's pattern and as others did, I also got "ears." I'm thinking they happen because the increases are every other row and then give a "square" shape.[/quote]

Hmm, I hadn't thought of that -- but most all of the patterns I've seen do that increase every other row. Is there anyone out there who has the definitive answer to preventing these "toe ears"? I'm going to try some other things today when I start over -- maybe something will click.


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

I have used several times the mind's eye pattern. This one starts with the same stitches as Liat, but has the initial increases every row then it switches to every other row. The toe area is rounded and smothly follows the shape of the "toe line."

msusanc, now that you are starting over, why don't you check what happens with the ears if you try the mind's eye pattern for the toes only? (it's in the list of optional patterns for the KAL).


----------



## Gemfire (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm making progress, and I'm happy with the way my socks are coming out. Toe up is the way to go!


----------



## breezy54 (Jun 7, 2011)

Ooooh! those are looking great. love the colors and pattern.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

OOh! I love these too! What is the name of the yarn? It's really pretty!


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

http://images4.ravelrycache.com/uploads/Trenody85/72684732/IMG_1573_medium2.jpg

Here's a new pic of my colorful socks. The Yarn is Patons Kroy Socks Jacquards. And Im using a pattern for ankle socks from Ravelry.

I do have a question though. When do I start the heel part?


----------



## breezy54 (Jun 7, 2011)

very nice, hey I think we are at about the same point. Looks like heel time real soon.
Yippee


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

Trenody85 said:


> http://images4.ravelrycache.com/uploads/Trenody85/72684732/IMG_1573_medium2.jpg
> 
> Here's a new pic of my colorful socks. The Yarn is Patons Kroy Socks Jacquards. And Im using a pattern for ankle socks from Ravelry.
> 
> I do have a question though. When do I start the heel part?


Hi Trenody,

My shoe size is 8.5, and I knit 6" from the toe before I begin gusset increases. It depends on what your pattern says, though. You'll do your gusset before you turn the heel.

BTW, that looks like a fancy pattern stitch on your instep. 

Penny


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm a size 7.5-8 in shoes so I guess I might only need 1 or 2 repeats of the pattern before I'm there. I hope I get this part right. Nerves of steel up to this point and now I feel like jelly  I do want to be able to wear them once I'm done with them. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh no, Mr. Bill!!! 1 1/2 rounds left to go on the toe increases, finally I have something I think I won't have to frog, feeling really good about my socks and myself -- and my harmony needle split. No problem, I have one vinyl #4 to replace it until I get a new harmony. As I'm gently screwing the vinyl on the cord, it snaps into two pieces. This is the third KNITPICKS needle that has broken on this project. Am I jinxed? Well, now I have to wait until Monday to call for replacements and then wait for delivery. I suppose I could check my other needles for a different brand temporary replacement, but different brands tend to be slightly different sizes, despite the # on the needle. And anyway, I am driven to an adult beverage to ease my pain. 

But thanks to those who have helped so far, sorry I don't remember who told me what, but I changed to the knit freedom (Liat) pattern, substituting the minds eye toe -- and it was going so well. 

Probably time to switch to another project anyway.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Trenody85 said:


> http://images4.ravelrycache.com/uploads/Trenody85/72684732/IMG_1573_medium2.jpg
> 
> Here's a new pic of my colorful socks. The Yarn is Patons Kroy Socks Jacquards. And Im using a pattern for ankle socks t?


Very pretty!


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

msusanc said:


> Oh no, Mr. Bill!!! 1 1/2 rounds left to go on the toe increases, finally I have something I think I won't have to frog, feeling really good about my socks and myself -- and my harmony needle split. No problem, I have one vinyl #4 to replace it until I get a new harmony. As I'm gently screwing the vinyl on the cord, it snaps into two pieces. This is the third KNITPICKS needle that has broken on this project. Am I jinxed? Well, now I have to wait until Monday to call for replacements and then wait for delivery. I suppose I could check my other needles for a different brand temporary replacement, but different brands tend to be slightly different sizes, despite the # on the needle. And anyway, I am driven to an adult beverage to ease my pain.
> 
> Wow! That really is a lot of rotten luck. :-( I have only had one minor problem with a Harmony needle: it wasn't smooth at the join as if it had been vanished and not given a final sanding. It was replaced right away, but it sure was hard waiting for the replacement to arrive.
> 
> ...


----------



## kaz (Apr 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Sewvirgo said:
> 
> 
> > Have you all seen the double knitting 2 socks at a time pattern?
> ...


SCAREY!!!


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Sewvirgo said:
> 
> 
> > Have you all seen the double knitting 2 socks at a time pattern?
> ...


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm using Liat's toe up method. I'm using 1 ball, and my size 1 circulars have too small a cable for magic loop (a method I love), so I'm using two circulars for the job, and it's working well. Heel is all done, and I'm working on the top. The yarn is some I've had for years with 1 finished and 1 half done sock done on dp's. I ripped it all out and used it for this KAL.


----------



## breezy54 (Jun 7, 2011)

Well done, love the colors in your yarn. 

Will these be for yourself, they fit perfectly if thats your foot.


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

breezy54 said:


> Well done, love the colors in your yarn.
> 
> Will these be for yourself, they fit perfectly if thats your foot.


Yep, all for me!


----------



## Cyndyn (Jun 20, 2011)

Great job, they look wonderful!!



Sarahwe said:


> breezy54 said:
> 
> 
> > Well done, love the colors in your yarn.
> ...


----------



## Gemfire (Jul 18, 2011)

Dlclose said:


> OOh! I love these too! What is the name of the yarn? It's really pretty!


It's Red Heart Heart and Sole with Aloe, and the color is called Congo. Our local Fred Meyer had these on clearance, plus a buy 1 get one free, plus a coupon for 20% off total yarn purchase!!!


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I ripped mine out completely, I have to start all over. The heel looked really bad for me. I have trouble with heels for some reason and this one with the wrapped stitches really threw me for a loop! Geezzzzz!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## breezy54 (Jun 7, 2011)

awe, thats too bad. Did you just go back a bit or totally scrap it?

So much work although, after my second start mine seemed to go faster. 

Keep on trying, it will work. What about just doing a heel you find worked before?


----------



## Serene Knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I ripped mine out completely, I have to start all over. The heel looked really bad for me. I have trouble with heels for some reason and this one with the wrapped stitches really threw me for a loop! Geezzzzz!!!!!!!!!!


Just out of curiosity, is everyone following a specific pattrn? I thought we were all knitting whatever toe-up we wanted, the point being magic loop and 2 at a time.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I totally ripped them out. I have to start all over again.

I was following the sampler socks in the book, but I may change to another pattern. I will give this one another try, but if the heel gets me again, I'm switching to a different one!


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

Socks finished. I decided to add a little cable to the sides, and I used the Russian bind-off which does seem to be a nice stretchy bind-off for sock tops.


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

That's a great looking pair of socks. Love the yarn colours.


----------



## Gemfire (Jul 18, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I totally ripped them out. I have to start all over again.
> 
> I was following the sampler socks in the book, but I may change to another pattern. I will give this one another try, but if the heel gets me again, I'm switching to a different one!


Based on previous comments, the best pattern could be a hybrid:
Best cast on: Judy's; 
Best toe: Mind's eye; 
Best heel: Liat's. 
Best bind off: undefined yet (Liat's invisible needs chocolate on the side; the Russian had good comments by Sarahwe -- great video:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Dr_ZrmZvnk&feature=related by Pulaef2009 Russian bind off)


----------



## kjchamberlain1 (Mar 27, 2011)

I started my sock yesterday and had to rip out twice. Now as I was following the pattern on my sock called the humble sock toe up. Ravalry.com is where I got the pattern, my question is I am doing the circular option and I got either mixed up or misunderstood the directions. I did the 4 stitch increase then proceeded to the next level of increase which states to increase 1 round and knit the next. Total for large 68 stitches which is the size I am doing. But is that total of 68 stitches or 68 on each side of the magic loop?


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

Great socks, Sarahwe!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Sarahwe, your socks are beautiful, but I think you should apologize for finishing them so quickly


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I totally ripped them out. I have to start all over again.
> 
> I was following the sampler socks in the book, but I may change to another pattern. I will give this one another try, but if the heel gets me again, I'm switching to a different one!


Have you checked out Cat Bordhi"s sweet tomato heel video? I haven't gotten that far, but I'm going to try her method since it looks easier and I have had trouble with heels in the past (it's that darned picking-up-stitches part that I'm no good at).


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

kjchamberlain1 said:


> I started my sock yesterday and had to rip out twice. Now as I was following the pattern on my sock called the humble sock toe up. Ravalry.com is where I got the pattern, my question is I am doing the circular option and I got either mixed up or misunderstood the directions. I did the 4 stitch increase then proceeded to the next level of increase which states to increase 1 round and knit the next. Total for large 68 stitches which is the size I am doing. But is that total of 68 stitches or 68 on each side of the magic loop?


That would be 68 stitches for each sock, so 68 on each side of the magic loop. 

Penny


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi! Do we have a new thread for today? if so, where can I find it?


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

Clelita said:


> Hi! Do we have a new thread for today? if so, where can I find it?


Haven't seen it yet. My socks are progressing slowly... almost to the heels on fingering and US#2 knitpick needles.... nickel with knit picks Essential which I love but don't know if I like the pooling yet.... I'll put a picture soon.
Still on magic loop but really slower than my 2 circs.
Peg


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

Haven't seen it yet. My socks are progressing slowly... almost to the heels on fingering and US#2 knitpick needles.... nickel with knit picks Essential which I love but don't know if I like the pooling yet.... I'll put a picture soon.
Still on magic loop but really slower than my 2 circs.
Peg[/quote]

We are at the same point; I'll get to the heel probably tonight. I'm using #3 addis and sock yarn.


----------



## Serene Knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Clelita said:


> Barbara Ann said:
> 
> 
> > I totally ripped them out. I have to start all over again.
> ...


Great video on Russian Bind-Off. I didn't know Paula had instructional videos up on YouTube. She has a great podcast called Knitting Pipeline that I get via iTunes. Nice job Paula!


----------



## Serene Knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

kjchamberlain1 said:


> I started my sock yesterday and had to rip out twice. Now as I was following the pattern on my sock called the humble sock toe up. Ravalry.com is where I got the pattern, my question is I am doing the circular option and I got either mixed up or misunderstood the directions. I did the 4 stitch increase then proceeded to the next level of increase which states to increase 1 round and knit the next. Total for large 68 stitches which is the size I am doing. But is that total of 68 stitches or 68 on each side of the magic loop?


Has to be a TOTAL of 68 stitches....136 would be a hat!

Side note to sarahwe, love the socks. The color is great....looks like a bowl full of Jelly Belly's melted together.


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

Susan Miller said:


> Can someone help me out here.......I thought I was doing great the second time around....toe increases now done....but I noticed the socks were showing their purl side.
> 
> When I pushed them through so that the knit side was showing I realized that if I kept them that way and knitted, I would be get the purl bump on the knit side and vice versa. Does that make any sense to anyone out there???
> 
> ...


Hi Sue...In magic loop the knit side always shows on the outside and purl on the inside. Yours is a common predicament when learning magic loop. Always be sure you have a marker for the starting point. At that point both needles will point to the right. As you knit around, the working yarn will always be on the back needle and you will have to pull that needle out to work on the front needle. Try looking at youtube videos by Liat Gat or Cat Bordhi using the magic loop 2aatime. Hope I haven't confused you. I would have answered sooner, but have been without power since Sat. noon, due to Irene. Just got my computer working again.
Betty


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

Barbara Ann said:


> I ripped mine out completely, I have to start all over. The heel looked really bad for me. I have trouble with heels for some reason and this one with the wrapped stitches really threw me for a loop! Geezzzzz!!!!!!!!!!


Liat Gat has a heel that does not have wrap & turn. It is found on knitfreedom.com.


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Betty White said:


> Susan Miller said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone help me out here.......I thought I was doing great the second time around....toe increases now done....but I noticed the socks were showing their purl side.
> ...


Thank you Betty, you explained it beautifully and affirmed what I had sort of figured out by looking at videos. Took a chance and continued a bit. Seems to be working out for now. Just have the "foot" done now and am contemplating the increases for the sole of the foot next. Kind of afraid to take each new step. Takes me a while to take the plunge. Thanks so much for your help. Sue


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

I just finished another pair of socks using the Russian bind off. I'm sold! really easy following Paulaef video and the finished is very polished. Truly strechy too.

In the KAL pair, I'm starting the heel following the Fleegle pattern included by Liat in her beginner socks for ML. So far just increases M1L and M1R; I'm using the M1 by knitting in the front and then in the back to match the Magic Eye pattern I used for the toe increase. So far so good, but too early to "see" how it will end up.


----------



## KathySue (Apr 18, 2011)

msusanc said:


> Sarahwe, your socks are beautiful, but I think you should apologize for finishing them so quickly


yes, I agree and also for doing a beautiful pattern and not just two different worsted weight colors for sample socks!


----------



## KathySue (Apr 18, 2011)

I was so jealous of all the fast knitters and felt so bad when I saw a completed pair of socks in a picture. Now that I am understanding the proces and profiting from all the advice coming from this thread, I feel pretty satisfied with my mismatched colors.
I am now starting on the legs and found it amazing the heel flap and cup did line up together after a concentrated effort.Its still magic....I have to read every line and could never explain it to someone!
my biggest challenges were the M1R and M1L. I still think the page 159 pictures in the Morgan-Oakes book are deceiving. It also would of helped if I knew what Magic Loop even was! I guess I thought once I bought the 40 inch Addi needle it would have a diagram or become clear..?????
I did a lot of video learning before going on with the socks.
Thanks everyone for all the comments.Its comforting to know I struggle with many.
getting way too late here in the midwest. Good night


----------



## kjchamberlain1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Penny, thanks for your help. I wad doing one sock at a time, but how do I do 2 socks on one magic loop? Would it be 2 balls of yarn, 2 sets and duplicating the pattern?
I know this may sound stupid but have never done sock before. If you can direct me to a web site that shows how to do both socks (not double knitting) separately I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

kjchamberlain1 said:


> Penny, thanks for your help. I wad doing one sock at a time, but how do I do 2 socks on one magic loop? Would it be 2 balls of yarn, 2 sets and duplicating the pattern?
> I know this may sound stupid but have never done sock before. If you can direct me to a web site that shows how to do both socks (not double knitting) separately I would greatly appreciate it.


This is my favorite tutorial for casting on whether you are using dpn's, two circulars or the magic loop. You are correct that you will need two balls of yarn.

http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring06/FEATmagiccaston.html

A lot of people really like this set of directions that starts from casting on and goes from there with two socks on one needle.

http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/2mlsocks_start.htm

I'm sure other people will jump in here with their suggestions, too.  Hope this helps.

Penny


----------



## breezy54 (Jun 7, 2011)

Question
I did my sock cuffs in k1p1 ribbing and want to use the Russian bind-off (first time) should I alternate between k and purl or just bind off in k?

Thanks for the help


----------



## TeriK (May 24, 2011)

Did we have a post for the 29th? I was not up to checking last night and now I can't find one in the threads...:-(

I am just about ready to bind off my sampler socks. They are kind of cute...so little! I forgot how small a child's foot is. I think I'll crochet a long chain and tie them together like mittens and hang them up with my sampler from the seamless sweater knit along I did a couple months ago. Then I'm planning to make a pair of socks I can wear. I think I'll make them footies...you know, they stop just at the ankle? I don't know what to call them. I'm liable to wear those in the winters more than I'll wear actual socks. I've been racking my brains for someone I can make socks for and haven't come up with one person! We all live in a warm climate! :-D


----------



## Corgilady (Feb 24, 2011)

TeriK said:


> Did we have a post for the 29th? I was not up to checking last night and now I can't find one in the threads...:-(
> 
> I am just about ready to bind off my sampler socks. They are kind of cute...so little! I forgot how small a child's foot is. I think I'll crochet a long chain and tie them together like mittens and hang them up with my sampler from the seamless sweater knit along I did a couple months ago. Then I'm planning to make a pair of socks I can wear. I think I'll make them footies...you know, they stop just at the ankle? I don't know what to call them. I'm liable to wear those in the winters more than I'll wear actual socks. I've been racking my brains for someone I can make socks for and haven't come up with one person! We all live in a warm climate! :-D


There was not a new thread last night. At least I don't think so.


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

Corgilady said:


> TeriK said:
> 
> 
> > Did we have a post for the 29th? I was not up to checking last night and now I can't find one in the threads...:-(
> ...


Hi Teri and CorgiLady,

I don't think Xultar has posted since the first night of the KAL when she wasn't feeling too good. I hope she isn't still under the weather. I miss her.

Penny


----------



## TeriK (May 24, 2011)

pennycarp said:


> Hi Teri and CorgiLady,
> 
> I don't think Xultar has posted since the first night of the KAL when she wasn't feeling too good. I hope she isn't still under the weather. I miss her.
> 
> Penny


I hope she is okay, too!


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

I also hope Xultar is feeling better! 

I started the gusset last night and should be turning the heel tonight.


----------



## Corgilady (Feb 24, 2011)

I also started the gusset increases and they seem to be taking forever. I can't wait to get to the heel. I actually like doing heels!


----------



## marafish (Feb 7, 2011)

Corgilady said:


> I also started the gusset increases and they seem to be taking forever. I can't wait to get to the heel. I actually like doing heels!


Which heel do you like? I've tried several and have not settled on a favorite.


----------



## Corgilady (Feb 24, 2011)

marafish said:


> Corgilady said:
> 
> 
> > I also started the gusset increases and they seem to be taking forever. I can't wait to get to the heel. I actually like doing heels!
> ...


I will probably just do the one called for in my pattern, which I think has wrapped stitches, I don't really like doing wrap and turn, but when I have they turn out fine. I do want to try Cat Bordis tomato heel, but not on these socks.


----------



## sbruyette (Jan 20, 2011)

This is my first time making socks and so far I am really enjoying it. I am using Melissa Morgan-Oakes book Toe-Up 2-at-a-Time Socks. I found her instructions clear and precise and all very helpful. I didn't like the backward loop for the increase, so used the M1R and M1L by picking up the bar between stitches. I was a little uncomfortable with wrapping the stitches, but that has more to do with not understanding why it is done. On to the leg part tonight. I am already anxious to start one of the patterns in the book.


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

Having trouble with my bind off. I've tried 2 different kinds so far and all end up too tight. I know that I knit tight so I used a size 6 (3's for the socks) needle for the bind off and still didn't help. I've tried to watch the russian bindoff video but it computer is unwilling. Does anyone know of a stretchie bindoff I can try out instead.


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

Trenody85 said:


> Having trouble with my bind off. I've tried 2 different kinds so far and all end up too tight. I know that I knit tight so I used a size 6 (3's for the socks) needle for the bind off and still didn't help. I've tried to watch the russian bindoff video but it computer is unwilling. Does anyone know of a stretchie bindoff I can try out instead.


Hi Trenody,

Try Judy's Surprisingly Stretchy Bind Off (JSSBO). It works great!

This is Cat Bordhi's YouTube demonstration:





Penny


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

Trenody85 said:


> Having trouble with my bind off. I've tried 2 different kinds so far and all end up too tight. I know that I knit tight so I used a size 6 (3's for the socks) needle for the bind off and still didn't help. I've tried to watch the russian bindoff video but it computer is unwilling. Does anyone know of a stretchie bindoff I can try out instead.


I used the Russian Bind-Off on my last pair of socks, and even tho it's a stretchier bind-off, I still discovered that I had to make the bind off stitches fairly loose.

I'm not sure I'll be able to describe the Russian bind-off adequately in words, but I'll try.

Knit the first stitch off as normal, then slip it back onto the left hand needle. Insert your right hand needle knit-wise into the SECOND stitch that is now on your left hand needle, and knit it. As you bring the stitch through (complete the knit stitch as if the original stitch wasn't there, pulling the yarn through to the point that you would be slipping that stitch off the needle if you were knitting it) then bring the yarn under and through the stitch you already knitted (as if purling) and slipped back on the needle. Slip both stitches off and then put the single stitch just made back on the left hand needle and repeat the process.


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

Try Judy's Surprisingly Stretchy Bind Off (JSSBO). It works great!

This is Cat Bordhi's YouTube demonstration:





Penny[/quote]

Thanks, Penny! this looks like a great bindoff; I liked the Russian bind off a lot, but will try this one with the KAL socks.


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi Knitters,

I'm not Xultar, but I think we do need a new thread each night we meet. So I've taken it upon myself to start one for tonight. You can find it on the Main page under *******SOCK KAL Thread - 08/31/11*******.

Just a reminder, the nights for the KAL are Monday and Wed., and Xultar had said she would start one for the weekends on Friday nights, too. Hopefully, she'll do that this week.

Hope lots of knitters will join us tonight.

Penny


----------



## Trenody85 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'm gonna try the video one first and see if my computer will let me then if it wont I'll try the russian. This could take awhile


----------

